# Engine Battery Voltage Not Showing On Mnanagement Panel



## bowler2 (Oct 30, 2008)

Good Day, I have an AutoCruise Gleneagle and prior to this weekend had not used the 'van for over two months - hence engine battery became flat.
Had 'JUMP' start, everything fine except that on the habitation management panel the readout for the engine battery is 0.00v, leisure battery is showing 13.9v. Have had 'van on hookup for two separate periods of 18hours - still shows 0.00v, Have driven for 5 hours still shows 0.00v. Have no idea of where to start can somebody please help on 'older' person with no idea about electrics. Thanks


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

No idea really but have you checked the fuses?


----------



## bowler2 (Oct 30, 2008)

Have no idea really which fuses are which as I do not have an Owners handbook - so it is all guess work really.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

The best thing for a gentleman with no idea of electrics, is to go to a small garage close to you and ask them to check that a charge is going to the vehicle battery when on hookup.also check the condition of the battery as well.should the battery be OK but no charge going to the battery,check the trips and fuses are all ok.If the local garage do not understand this bit then take it to a motorhome/caravan dealer.

You don't show where you are in the UK so regret cannot guide you on choice of dealer.
keep us posted on what you find out.
Anyone got a handbook they can copy for him.
cabby


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

well if you can find your fuses (cant help you here sorry) and have a simple electrical tester you just need to pull each one in turn to see if it has blown (continuity check across the fuse blades) - then replace the blown fuses to see if that has fixed it

If that sounds like complete giberish to you then you are definately going to need help from a DIYer


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

bowler2 said:


> Good Day, I have an AutoCruise Gleneagle and prior to this weekend had not used the 'van for over two months - hence engine battery became flat.
> Had 'JUMP' start, everything fine except that on the habitation management panel the readout for the engine battery is 0.00v, leisure battery is showing 13.9v. Have had 'van on hookup for two separate periods of 18hours - still shows 0.00v, Have driven for 5 hours still shows 0.00v. Have no idea of where to start can somebody please help on 'older' person with no idea about electrics. Thanks


Hand book here

http://www.autocruise.co.uk/aftercare/handbooks

Wups


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

You don,t say what year your van is ? If its the new X250 you will find the fuses connecting your engine battery under the passenger footwell, check these first. Had a customer with same problem and found the cause to be a blown fuse 

Mark


----------



## bowler2 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks very much for your advice, will seek out local garage chappie. I live in Nottinghamshire have tried Brownhills but as soon as I mentioned engine battery -suggested I got to Peugeot dealer - not much help!!
Thanks again


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

try

http://www.lowdhamleisure.com/nottingham-branch

they might take a quick look for you


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Bowler,not wishing to defend Brownhills :roll: but they were quite correct.You have a base product problem,not a converter problem.As the base is a Peugot then it's a Peugot problem.

tony


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Tony

Tend to disagree with you, on the base vehicle there would be no need for a read-out, it's only once you put the van on the back.

Joe


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Sorry Joe,but it was suggested to get the battery checked,a garage does that ,not a converters agent.

tony


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

I still say that the dealer should check back to the battery as that is where the converter's cables finish - but I could be wrong.

Joe


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

They have got to start somewhere,I would have thought start at the battery and work back,then again I could be wrong :lol: 

tony


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

can you start the van normally from this engine battery?

if yes then the battery is ok and therefore the converters additional wiring back to the panel needs checking & any fuses relays etc


----------



## bowler2 (Oct 30, 2008)

Good Morning Folks
Many thanks for al your suggestion, will look for fuses and check them out and will also take to local garage for battery check.
I can start the vehicle on the engine battery - no problem - fires up straight away.
I think it has something to do with the habitation energy management side of things but cqannot prove it. Brownhills will check it all out but will charge me labour costs if not a warranty issue - so I could end up with a huge labour cost if it takes them ages to find the fault.
Once again thanks - will press on and let you know the outcome.


----------



## bowler2 (Oct 30, 2008)

Good Afternoon

I have taken 'van to local garage and believe it or not but problem has been solved.

On the engine battery connected on the positive terminal there are some link cables back to Energy Management System At the terminal end are some fuses, one of which is a 50a. The garage checked these fuses, did not appear to be any way for a visual check, and found that the 50a fuse was 'blown'. When he bypassed the fuse, the display on the management screen showed a fully charged engine battery. The garage is now ordering a couple of 50a fuses (one for spare) and will be fitted tomorrow.

This begs the questions is this habitation or is it engine?

Once again, many thanks for all your helpful suggestions, the handbook link was also helpful, but as mine is a 2007 model the electrical file did not relate, all the others I have found useful - thanks


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

Begs the question what made a 50amp fuse blow.


----------



## bowler2 (Oct 30, 2008)

Good Morning - do not know why the fuse should fail - think it has something to do with 'jump' starting the engine. Perhaps there is a sudded surge of power - not really sure. Will have the question.


----------



## bowler2 (Oct 30, 2008)

oops - will have to ask the question


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

> Begs the question what made a 50amp fuse blow.


Strongly suspect the jump start blew it :wink:

Trevor


----------

